# CorelDraw 10 - Fehler beim Start ohne Admin-Rechte



## komatphil (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

hab ein kleines Problem. Hab auf meinem neuen Laptop als Admin(Windows XP Pro) CorelDraw 10 installiert, wenn ich mich jetzt als normaler Benutzer anmelde und versuche CorelDraw zustarten, bekomme ich zuerst eine Fehlermeldung von Windows "CorelDraw hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden."  und danach "Die Anweisung "0x611df850" verweist auf Speicher in "0x00000070". Der Vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden."
Wenn ich mich wieder als Admin anmelde läuft CorelDraw vollkommen normal.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 
Danke.

Phil


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

da gibt es tausend Fehlerquellen.

Versuche zunächst mal das Programm über den normalen Benutzer zu installieren, falls das nichts bringt, kontrolliere ob Windows up to date ist.

Dieser Link könnte vielleicht auch helfen. (Das Problem wurde schon sehr oft in Foren disskutiert, aber eine "richtige" Lösung gab es dafür nicht, da jeder eine individuelle Lösung braucht. Notfalls an den Windows Support wenden)

http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=797248


----------



## komatphil (28. Oktober 2006)

für Windows hab ich die neuesten Updates, und der Benutzer ist absichtlich ohne administrative Rechte ausgestattet damit er nichts installieren kann...


----------



## crazykenny (13. Januar 2009)

Hi Phil,
musste heute zufällig Corel Draw 10 installieren. Arbeite auch ohne Admin Rechte. Habs mit  und Corel Draw Knowledgebase hinbekommen. Da mir bei tutorials schon öfter geholfen wurde, möchte ich dir die Lösung nicht vorenthalten.
Hoffe dein Englisch ist einigermaßen gut.

Running CorelDRAW ® 10 as a Non-Administrative User on Windows 2000 or XP
  	Details


This document provides an overview of what permissions need to be changed to specific registry values and program folders in order to run CorelDRAW® 10 as a non-administrative user.

NOTE: It is strongly advised that only users and administrators familiar with editing the Windows registry proceed with these instructions. It is also recommended that a backup of the registry be made before editing any values.
  	Answer


Prior to running CorelDRAW as a non-administrative user, you must apply the following fix to prevent temp files from being writting to the root of the folder which contains the CorelDRAW program files. This can be done by following these instructions:

Install CorelDRAW 10 Service Pack 1 and complete the following:

   1. Search your hard drive for corelapp.ini (X:\Program Files\Corel\Graphics10\Config\ by default).
   2. Scroll down to the bottom and add the following section:

          [Bitmap Tile Manager]

          UseRootForSwap=0.

   3. Save the file and restart CorelDRAW. Failure to do this will generate an error when launching CorelDRAW 10 with a dialog box which simply reads OK.

Once completed, follow these instructions to change permissions to certain registry values:

   1. Click START | RUN and type regedt32 (not regedit).
   2. Select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE | SOFTWARE | COREL.
   3. With the COREL key highlighted, select SECURITY | PERMISSIONS (Edit | Permissions on Windows XP).
   4. Click the ADVANCED button.
   5. Highlight the desired user group account under Permission Entries and click VIEW | EDIT (Edit on Windows XP).
   6. Place checkmarks beside the following: Set Value Create Subkey Delete.
   7. Click OK to close all dialog boxes.
   8. Next, select HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT.
   9. With HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT highlighted, repeat steps 3 through 7.

Next, permissions to the graphics 10 folder must be changed.

   1. Open Windows Explorer.
   2. Browse to the Graphics10 folder on your HD (X:\Program Files\Corel\Graphics10 by default).
   3. Right click the folder and select the Security tab.
   4. Select the user group and provide Full Control to this folder.

NOTE: If the Security tab does not diplay on system running Windows XP, you must disable Simple File Sharing.

   1. Double click My Computer.
   2. Click Tools | Folder Options.
   3. Remove the check from Use Simple File Sharing.


Quelle: 
http://corel.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/c...3RleHQ9YWRtaW5pc3RyYXRvcg**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------

